# E3 vom 11-13 Juli 08



## potzblitz (25. Juni 2008)

Was für Kracher erwarten uns auf der kommenden *E3* in Santa Monica 

Offizielle E3 Webseite

Hoffentlich zeigen die was neues von *God of War 3* und vielleicht gibt MS die Freigabe seiner Konsole bekannt. Siehe Hier

* Big E3 List alle bisher bekannt gegebene Spiele die auf der E3 gezeigt/vorgestellt* 

_LAST UPDATE: June 25, 2008 14:21 PDT_

         Akella
         Postal III         (*PC*,                 *X360*)                 

            Bethesda  Softworks
         Fallout 3         (*PC*,                 *PS3*,                 *X360*)                 

            Capcom
         Bionic Commando         (*PC*,                 *PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            Bionic Commando Rearmed         (*PC*,                 *PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            Capcom Project #1 [untitled]         (*other*)                 
            Capcom Project #2 [untitled]         (*other*)                 
            Dark Void         (*PC*,                 *PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            MotoGP 08         (*other*)                 
            Neopets Puzzle Adventure         (*PC*,                 *Wii*)                 
            Plunder         (*PC*,                 *PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            Resident Evil 5         (*PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            Spyborgs         (*Wii*)                 
            Street Fighter IV         (*PC*,                 *PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            Super Street Fighter II Turbo HD Remix         (*PS3*,                 *X360*)                 

            Codemasters
         Damnation         (*PC*,                 *PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            Dragonology         (*DS*,                 *Wii*)                 
            Jumpgate Evolution         (*PC*)                 
            Operation Flashpoint 2: Dragon Rising         (*PC*,                 *PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            Rise of the Argonauts         (*PC*,                 *PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            Wizardology         (*DS*,                 *Wii*)                 

            Crave Entertainment
         Defendin' de Penguin         (*DS*,                 *Wii*)                 
            Ford Racing Off Road         (*PS2*,                 *PSP*,                 *Wii*)                 
            King of Clubs         (*Wii*)                 
            PBR: Out of the Chute         (*PS2*,                 *Wii*)                 
            Purr Pals         (*Wii*)                 
            Solitaire & Mahjong         (*Wii*)                 

            D3 Publisher
         Bangai-O Spirits         (*DS*)                 
            Ben 10: Alien Force -- The Game         (*DS*,                 *PS2*,                 *PSP*,                 *Wii*)                 
            Puzzle Quest: Galactrix         (*DS*,                 *PC*,                 *X360*)                 

            Deep Silver
         S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky         (*PC*)                 

            Disney Interactive Studios
         Disney Fairies: Tinker Bell         (*DS*)                 
            High School Musical 3: Senior Year         (*DS*)                 
            High School Musical 3: Senior Year Dance         (*PC*,                 *PS2*,                 *Wii*,                 *X360*)                 
            Pure         (*PC*,                 *PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            Spectrobes: Beyond The Portals         (*DS*)                 
            Ultimate Band         (*DS*,                 *Wii*)                 

            Eidos Interactive
         Battlestations: Pacific         (*PC*,                 *X360*)                 
            Just Cause 2         (*PC*,                 *PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            Monster Lab         (*Wii*)                 
            Tomb Raider Underworld         (*PC*,                 *PS3*,                 *X360*)                 

            Electronic Arts
         Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3         (*PC*,                 *X360*)                 
            Crysis Warhead         (*PC*)                 
            Dead Space         (*PC*,                 *PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            FaceBreaker         (*PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            FaceBreaker K.O. Party         (*Wii*)                 
            Madden NFL 09         (*PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            Madden NFL 09 All-Play         (*Wii*)                 
            Mercenaries 2: World in Flames         (*PC*,                 *PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            Mirror's Edge         (*PC*,                 *PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            NBA Live 09         (*PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            NCAA Football 09         (*PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            Skate It         (*Wii*)                 
            Spore         (*PC*)                 
            The Lord of the Rings: Conquest         (*PC*,                 *PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            Tiger Woods PGA Tour 09         (*PS3*,                 *PSP*,                 *X360*)                 
            Tiger Woods PGA Tour 09 All-Play         (*Wii*)                 
            Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning         (*PC*)                 

            Gamecock
         Dungeon Hero         (*PC*,                 *X360*)                 
            Legendary         (*PC*,                 *PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            Velvet Assassin         (*PC*,                 *X360*)                 

            Jagex
         RuneScape High-Detail         (*Webgame*)                  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

            Microsoft
         Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts         (*X360*)                 
            Fable 2         (*X360*)                 
            Gears of War 2         (*X360*)                 
            Halo Wars         (*X360*)                 
            Too Human         (*X360*)                 
            Viva Piñata: Trouble in Paradise         (*X360*)                 

            Midway  Games
         Blitz: The League II         (*PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            Game Party 2         (*Wii*)                 
            Mortal Kombat vs. DC Universe         (*PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            TNA iMPACT!         (*PS2*,                 *PS3*,                 *Wii*,                 *X360*)                 
            This is Vegas         (*PC*,                 *PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            Touchmaster 2         (*DS*)                 
            Unreal Tournament III         (*X360*)                 
            Wheelman         (*PC*,                 *PS3*,                 *X360*)                 

            Namco Bandai
         Soulcalibur IV         (*PS3*,                 *X360*)                 

            Natsume
         Harvest Moon: Island of Happiness         (*DS*)                 
            Harvest Moon: Tree of Tranquility         (*Wii*)                 
            Rune Factory 2: A Fantasy Harvest Moon         (*DS*)                  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

            Nintendo
         Mystery Case Files: MillionHeir         (*DS*)                  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

            Sony Computer Entertainment
         Killzone 2         (*PS3*)                 
            LittleBigPlanet         (*PS3*)                 
            MotorStorm: Pacific Rift         (*PS3*)                 
            PixelJunk Eden         (*PS3*)                 
            Resistance 2         (*PS3*)                 
            SIREN: Blood Curse  Episode #1 [PSN]         (*PS3*)                 
            SOCOM: Confrontation         (*PS3*)                 

            SouthPeak Interactive
         B-Boy         (*PS2*,                 *PSP*)                 
            Big Bang Mini         (*DS*)                 
            Edge of Twilight         (*PC*,                 *PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            Mister Slime         (*DS*)                 
            Monster Madness: Grave Danger         (*PS3*)                 
            Ninjatown         (*DS*)                 
            Two Worlds: The Temptation         (*PC*,                 *X360*)                 

            THQ
         All-Star Cheer Squad         (*DS*,                 *Wii*)                 
            Baja: Edge of Control         (*PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            Darksiders: Wrath of War         (*PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            Deadly Creatures         (*Wii*)                 
            Lock's Quest         (*DS*)                 
            Red Faction: Guerrilla         (*PC*,                 *PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            Saints Row 2         (*PC*,                 *PS3*,                 *X360*)                 
            UFC 2009 Undisputed         (*X360*)                  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
            Viva Piñata: Pocket Paradise         (*DS*)                 
            WWE SmackDown vs. Raw 2009         (*DS*,                 *PS3*,                 *Wii*,                 *X360*)                 
            Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II         (*PC*)                 
            de Blob         (*Wii*)                 

            Tomy Corporation
         Naruto: Clash of Ninja Revolution 2         (*Wii*)                 
            Naruto: Path of the Ninja 2         (*DS*)                 

            Valve
         Left 4 Dead         (*PC*,                 *X360*)                 

            Warner Bros.  Interactive
         LEGO Batman: The Videogame         (*DS*,                 *PC*,                 *PS2*,                 *PS3*,                 *PSP*,                 *Wii*,                 *X360*)                 
            Project Origin         (*PC*,                 *PS3*,                 *X360*)                 

            XSEED Games
         Little King's Story         (*Wii*)                 
            Valhalla Knights 2         (*PSP*)             

Bezugsquelle von  IGN


----------



## potzblitz (9. Juli 2008)

Liste Stand 09.07.2008

_LAST UPDATE: July 9, 2008 02:29 PDT_

	 	2K Games
     	BioShock     	(*PS3*)             	
    		Borderlands     	(*PC*,             	*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Sid Meier's Civilization IV: Colonization     	(*PC*)             	

    		2K Sports
     	NBA 2K9     	(*PS2*,             	*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		NHL 2K9     	(*PS2*,             	*PS3*,             	*Wii*,             	*X360*)             	

    		Akella
     	Disciples III: Renaissance     	(*PC*)             	
    		Heavy Duty     	(*PC*)             	
    		Moscow Racer     	(*PC*)             	
    		Numen     	(*PC*)             	
    		PT Boats: Knights of the Sea     	(*PC*)             	
    		Postal III     	(*PC*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Showdown: Scorpion     	(*PC*)             	

    		Bethesda  Softworks
     	Fallout 3     	(*PC*,             	*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	

    		Capcom
     	Bionic Commando     	(*PC*,             	*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Bionic Commando Rearmed     	(*PC*,             	*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Capcom Project #1 [untitled]     	(*other*)             	
    		Capcom Project #2 [untitled]     	(*other*)             	
    		Dark Void     	(*PC*,             	*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		MotoGP 08     	(*other*)             	
    		Neopets Puzzle Adventure     	(*PC*,             	*Wii*)             	
    		Plunder     	(*PC*,             	*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Resident Evil 5     	(*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Spyborgs     	(*Wii*)             	
    		Street Fighter IV     	(*PC*,             	*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Super Street Fighter II Turbo HD Remix     	(*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	

    		Codemasters
     	Damnation     	(*PC*,             	*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Dragonology     	(*DS*,             	*Wii*)             	
    		Jumpgate Evolution     	(*PC*)             	
    		Operation Flashpoint 2: Dragon Rising     	(*PC*,             	*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Rise of the Argonauts     	(*PC*,             	*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Wizardology     	(*DS*,             	*Wii*)             	

    		Crave Entertainment
     	Defendin' de Penguin     	(*DS*,             	*Wii*)             	
    		Ford Racing Off Road     	(*PS2*,             	*PSP*,             	*Wii*)             	
    		King of Clubs Mini-Golf     	(*Wii*)             	
    		PBR: Out of the Chute     	(*PS2*,             	*Wii*)             	
    		Purr Pals     	(*Wii*)             	
    		Solitaire & Mahjong     	(*Wii*)             	

    		D3 Publisher
     	Bangai-O Spirits     	(*DS*)             	
    		Ben 10: Alien Force -- The Game     	(*DS*,             	*PS2*,             	*PSP*,             	*Wii*)             	
    		Puzzle Quest: Galactrix     	(*DS*,             	*PC*,             	*X360*)             	

    		Deep Silver
     	S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky     	(*PC*)             	

    		Disney Interactive Studios
     	Disney Fairies: Tinker Bell     	(*DS*)             	
    		High School Musical 3: Senior Year     	(*DS*)             	
    		High School Musical 3: Senior Year Dance     	(*PC*,             	*PS2*,             	*Wii*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Pure     	(*PC*,             	*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Spectrobes: Beyond The Portals     	(*DS*)             	
    		Ultimate Band     	(*DS*,             	*Wii*)             	

    		Eidos Interactive
     	Battlestations: Pacific     	(*PC*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Just Cause 2     	(*PC*,             	*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Monster Lab     	(*Wii*)             	
    		Tomb Raider Underworld     	(*PC*,             	*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	

    		Electronic Arts
     	Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3     	(*PC*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Crysis Warhead     	(*PC*)             	
    		Dead Space     	(*PC*,             	*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		FaceBreaker     	(*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		FaceBreaker K.O. Party     	(*Wii*)             	
    		Madden NFL 09     	(*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Madden NFL 09 All-Play     	(*Wii*)             	
    		Mercenaries 2: World in Flames     	(*PC*,             	*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Mirror's Edge     	(*PC*,             	*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		NBA Live 09     	(*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		NCAA Football 09     	(*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Skate It     	(*Wii*)             	
    		Spore     	(*PC*)             	
    		The Lord of the Rings: Conquest     	(*PC*,             	*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Tiger Woods PGA Tour 09     	(*PS3*,             	*PSP*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Tiger Woods PGA Tour 09 All-Play     	(*Wii*)             	
    		Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning     	(*PC*)             	

    		Gamecock
     	Dungeon Hero     	(*PC*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Legendary     	(*PC*,             	*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Velvet Assassin     	(*PC*,             	*X360*)             	

    		Jagex
     	RuneScape High-Detail     	(*Webgame*)             	

    		Microsoft
     	Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts     	(*X360*)             	
    		Fable 2     	(*X360*)             	
    		Gears of War 2     	(*X360*)             	
    		Halo Wars     	(*X360*)             	
    		Too Human     	(*X360*)             	
    		Viva Piñata: Trouble in Paradise     	(*X360*)             	

    		Midway  Games
     	Blitz: The League II     	(*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Game Party 2     	(*Wii*)             	
    		Mortal Kombat vs. DC Universe     	(*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		TNA iMPACT!     	(*PS2*,             	*PS3*,             	*Wii*,             	*X360*)             	
    		This is Vegas     	(*PC*,             	*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Touchmaster 2     	(*DS*)             	
    		Unreal Tournament III     	(*X360*)             	
    		Wheelman     	(*PC*,             	*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	

    		Namco Bandai
     	Soulcalibur IV     	(*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	

    		Natsume
     	Harvest Moon: Island of Happiness     	(*DS*)             	
    		Harvest Moon: Tree of Tranquility     	(*Wii*)             	
    		Rune Factory 2: A Fantasy Harvest Moon     	(*DS*)             	

    		Nintendo
     	Mystery Case Files: MillionHeir     	(*DS*)             	

    		Sony Computer Entertainment
     	Buzz! Master Quiz     	(*PSP*)             	 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
    		Buzz! Quiz TV     	(*PS3*)             	 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
    		Killzone 2     	(*PS3*)             	
    		LittleBigPlanet     	(*PS3*)             	
    		MotorStorm: Pacific Rift     	(*PS3*)             	
    		PixelJunk Eden     	(*PS3*)             	
    		Resistance 2     	(*PS3*)             	
    		SIREN: Blood Curse  Episode #1 [PSN]     	(*PS3*)             	
    		SOCOM: Confrontation     	(*PS3*)             	

    		Sony Online Entertainment
     	Free Realms     	(*PC*,             	*PS3*)             	
    		The Agency     	(*PC*,             	*PS3*)             	

    		SouthPeak Interactive
     	B-Boy     	(*PS2*,             	*PSP*)             	
    		Big Bang Mini     	(*DS*)             	
    		Edge of Twilight     	(*PC*,             	*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Mister Slime     	(*DS*)             	
    		Monster Madness: Grave Danger     	(*PS3*)             	
    		Ninjatown     	(*DS*)             	
    		Two Worlds: The Temptation     	(*PC*,             	*X360*)             	

    		THQ
     	All-Star Cheer Squad     	(*DS*,             	*Wii*)             	
    		Baja: Edge of Control     	(*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Darksiders: Wrath of War     	(*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Deadly Creatures     	(*Wii*)             	
    		Lock's Quest     	(*DS*)             	
    		Red Faction: Guerrilla     	(*PC*,             	*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Saints Row 2     	(*PC*,             	*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	
    		UFC 2009 Undisputed     	(*X360*)             	
    		Viva Piñata: Pocket Paradise     	(*DS*)             	
    		WWE SmackDown vs. Raw 2009     	(*DS*,             	*PS3*,             	*Wii*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II     	(*PC*)             	
    		de Blob     	(*Wii*)             	

    		Tomy Corporation
     	Naruto: Clash of Ninja Revolution 2     	(*Wii*)             	
    		Naruto: Path of the Ninja 2     	(*DS*)             	

    		Valve
     	Left 4 Dead     	(*PC*,             	*X360*)             	

    		Warner Bros.  Interactive
     	LEGO Batman: The Videogame     	(*DS*,             	*PC*,             	*PS2*,             	*PS3*,             	*PSP*,             	*Wii*,             	*X360*)             	
    		Project Origin     	(*PC*,             	*PS3*,             	*X360*)             	

    		XSEED Games
     	Little King's Story     	(*Wii*)             	
    		Valhalla Knights 2     	(*PSP*)             

Quelle:Ing


----------

